# Check out my prizes......



## brandywine1974 (Sep 10, 2005)

Found these on the internet! Thought they were cool. Next year I am going to make my own as suggested by the lovely people on this forum (I LOVED the "frankies).

Anyway, here's 1st place 

And here's 2nd place 

Finally (but with orange and black ribbon) 3rd place 

What do you all think? Of course all are engraved too!


----------



## CreepyKitty (Jul 19, 2004)

Wow nice! Those are too awesome Brandy! LOL all you guys giving out awards for stuff is actually making me want to give out an award for best costume!!  Those are totally cool though! Didn't know they actually made real Halloween trophies!


----------



## brandywine1974 (Sep 10, 2005)

I Know! I was soooo excited when I found them!


----------



## Hauntiholik (Jul 13, 2005)

Those are a great idea! I'll have to keep them in mind.


----------



## llondra (Sep 29, 2004)

Those are really awesome! I'll have to keep that in mind for next year.


----------



## Wolfman (Apr 15, 2004)

Awesome. As a kid I won awards in Judo, Football and Track. Today they are meaningless. But a Witch on a Broomstick? Bury me with that one, baby!! And the prices are nice, too.


----------



## DeadlyNightshade (Aug 19, 2005)

Right on!!! those are such cool trophies!!! Now, that is one that I wouldn't mind having up in my living room!!! No sport people in this house....but lots of Halloween types!!!


----------



## SexylilDevil (Sep 29, 2005)

*THose are sweet!*



brandywine1974 said:


> Found these on the internet! Thought they were cool. Next year I am going to make my own as suggested by the lovely people on this forum (I LOVED the "frankies).
> 
> Anyway, here's 1st place
> 
> ...


Brandy,
Those are really cool! I wanted to do something like that this year for my party, But I was unable to find something like those. Thanks for sharing the website I will definatly be using those!


----------



## brandywine1974 (Sep 10, 2005)

We aren't soort people either. But I wouldn't mind having one on my mantel either! Alas, the hostess can't win. Sniff, Sniff. Lol wolfman! Maybe you should come to my party!


----------



## sisvicki (Jan 30, 2004)

Hey! Thanks for the link, Brandy - those are really cool.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Oct 7, 2004)

Those are really really cool. Great ideas.


----------



## The Patriot (Aug 1, 2005)

I just called a local trophy place in town here and they asked to see the links to the trophy site. I'm hoping they can shoot me some for the same price minus shipping. They said they make them.

You people kick @$$ for ideas. Thanks.


----------



## AliveNBuried (Aug 23, 2004)

Brandywine,
How about I give you an award for finding the site. Now you CAN have a trophy.


----------



## brandywine1974 (Sep 10, 2005)

Thanks alivenburied! Yeah! For me, I am queen for the day!  I am glad everyone likes them!


----------



## wilbret (Oct 8, 2004)

*Ordered 2 plaques...*

Thanks for the links. I had no success finding this kind of stuff b4!


----------



## piratewench (Oct 2, 2005)

I thought they would great as well, so I went to the site and ordered today. Thanks a bunch for the idea.


----------



## brandywine1974 (Sep 10, 2005)

I am glad that everyone is enjoying the links be sure to check out the web sites for other versions of the witch trophy, plaque and medals (different inserts). Hope that our contests winners appreciate their prizes as much as we do! LOL


----------



## buffyslaysme (Jul 28, 2005)

*Great Prizes*

Those are great. Next year, I'm getting these.


----------



## wilbret (Oct 8, 2004)

*Anyone received these yet?*

I didn't get an email confirmation, but my AMEX did get charged 8 days ago.

Will give them a call tomorrow to find out what the deal is... just curious if any of you have received your trophies or plaques yet?


----------



## Count_Molloy (Oct 13, 2005)

they are very impressive i really like them. wishes i was living somewhere they had parties and trophies


----------



## icemanfred (Aug 18, 2005)

really cool, thanks for posting.
\
how long does it take to ship them being that they have engraving?


----------



## LilsheDevil (Aug 30, 2005)

Yeah Thanks Brandy,I orderd one and got it in a week! 

Thanks again


----------



## icemanfred (Aug 18, 2005)

so does anyone have any interesting ideas to have inscibed on them???
first,second and third place is a little boring.


----------



## brandywine1974 (Sep 10, 2005)

I did not have any problems with either site. Shipping was under 10 days even with the engraving. First, second and third are a litttle boring icemanfred. If you come up with something creative, I would love to hear it! I am not terribly creative myself.


----------



## brandywine1974 (Sep 10, 2005)

Wilbret, any luck yet? I did get email confirmations from both sites. I would definetly check into it if I were you.


----------



## wilbret (Oct 8, 2004)

*Brandy...*

It took a couple calls to get things moving. I never got an email confirmation of my order.

I called last week, and they said "it was shipping tomorrow."
I called yesterday (a week later), and they said "it's shipping tomorrow."

Anyway, I got an email today saying it has shipped and will be here Friday the 21st.

Can't wait to see it! I got two plaques, a witch for the women and a 3d pumpkin for the guys. I wish I had been more creative with the engraving in retrospect. :-(

Oh well, for 7 bucks or so, it's money well spent!


----------



## brandywine1974 (Sep 10, 2005)

I know. I didn't even think about being creative with my inscription until icemanfred's post. DDUUUUHHH! Let me know how you like them and also what you think of the 3d one. I didn't get that one.


----------



## icemanfred (Aug 18, 2005)

I had decided to go with all three awards being the trophies in varying heights.
8", 9" and 11"
Didnt think anyone coming to my party would give up wall space to hang a plaque.

Got them last night:

http://www.printroom.com/ViewAlbumP...erid=spiderwoman4&album_id=107642&image_id=78


inscribed:
2005 First Place Freak
Blue Gypsies
Halloween Ritual

Adding the word "Freak" after 1st, 2nd and 3rd place was the best I could do under pressure to get the order in fast to assure shipping in time for the party.

They are very light weight, but for the price I cant complain.


----------



## brandywine1974 (Sep 10, 2005)

Cool iceman! I thought about doing three trophies too. But I really liked the plaque and the medal.


----------

